# The Spider eating a Snake email...



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I am sure some of you will have seen this but it was new to me so perhaps it will be new others too... either way if it's legit it's pretty crazy!

Here it is copied as I received it.

*Don't Mess with a Redback Spider!!*

*An office receptionist got the shock of her life earlier this week when she found a 70cm long snake entangled in the web of a deadly spider. Tania Robertson, a receptionist at an electrical firm, came in to work on Tuesday and spotted the sight next to a desk in her office. The snake, which had obviously died from the spider's poisonous bite, was off the ground and caught up in the web. **Leon Lotz of the Arachnology Department at the **National**Museum** said it was only the second time that he had heard of a snake getting caught in a spider's web. It is believed the snake got caught in the web on Monday night. But it did not take the spider long to bite it. A red mark on the snake's stomach was evidence of where the spider had started eating it. **
Throughout Tuesday, the spider checked on her prey, but on Wednesday she rolled it up and started spinning a web around it. She also kept lifting it higher off the ground, while continually snacking on it.













































*


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

thats crazy


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

that is quite a bizare thing to see, its not really something you would expect to happen but there you have it. awwwww well you live and learn eh lol I may also just add that spider is ugly (dont think I personally would keep one of them): victory:


----------



## chstrj (Dec 11, 2009)

thats mad


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Big meal there


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Very cool indeed


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Been doing the rounds as a red back eating a snake for a while now, but that nearly the right story just the wrong Latrodectus.

Snake Caught in Spider's Web Photographs


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Been doing the rounds as a red back eating a snake for a while now, but that nearly the right story just the wrong Latrodectus.
> 
> Snake Caught in Spider's Web Photographs


:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Craziness!!!


----------



## kt2701 (Jul 10, 2010)

well i bet the spider was not hungry for awhile.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

woa ive seen picks of nephilia with small birds but thats somthing else!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Seen a few Nephilia pictures too but Latrodectus have one of the (if not the) strongist silks in among spiders and it happens quite often il bet, I wonder if venom potency came about due to silk strength it seems to make evolutionary sence to modify at least one toxin so that you could subjugate small verts that take ages to get free of your webbing?.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Seen a few Nephilia pictures too but Latrodectus have one of the (if not the) strongist silks in among spiders and it happens quite often il bet, I wonder if venom potency came about due to silk strength it seems to make evolutionary sence to modify at least one toxin so that you could subjugate small verts that take ages to get free of your webbing?.


 
interesting theory : victory: lol


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn that spider is one ugly ass animal! 


Gives me the heebie jeebies!


----------

